# Silent Hunter 3 Grafikmods



## Freeak (11. November 2011)

Abend Männer. Als Stolzer Kaleu eines U-Bootes in SH III will ich natürlich nicht mit der "Altbackenen" Grafik In See Stechen um Feindtonnage zu versenken.

Sicherlich gibt es Massig Mods für die U-Boot Sim und ich habe schon sagenhafte 3 Stunden auf Diversen Sites zugebracht und mir dutzende Mods angesehen. Da weiß man gar nicht was man Laden soll. Jeder Preist seine Mod als besonders Gut oder Realistisch an. (was nicht Bedeuten soll das ich deren Arbeit nicht zu schätzen weiß, ich weiß das selbst kleine Mods ne Heidenarbeit sind) Aber ich möchte eine Mod (oder Mods) die die Grafik Komplett Überarbeiten, die kann dan auch von mir aus auch insgesammt 3 GB Groß Sein, aber wichtig ist mir eben das die Grafik soweit Aufgehübscht wird das es nicht mehr ganz so Trist ist, Gerade am Hafen isses ja sehr Grau in Grau.

Ich erwarte keine Riesensprünge wie zu SH 4 oder 5 aber dennoch einen Umterschied zu Teil 3. Habt ihr da  ein Paar Seiten oder Links? Ich will mich ja auch nicht durch jeden Modseite Klicken müssen.


----------



## wiley (11. November 2011)

Das beste rundum-sorglos-fühl-dich-wohl Paket:

The Grey Wolves Official Website - Freeware expansion pack for Ubisoft's Silent Hunter

Gute Jagd


----------



## Freeak (11. November 2011)

Ahh sehr Schön. Danke dir.


----------



## jumpel (11. November 2011)

Hast du schonmal bei AOTD vorbeigeschaut? 
->
Home

Sind viele Spezialisten dort, und es wird auch gerade eine SH3 online Kampagne gefahren.
Meines wissens mit dem "Living SilentHunter3 5.1 Mod" 
GWX ist auch sehr verbreitet wie der Kollege bereits erwähnt hat.
Kannst dich ja mal einklinken wenn du fragen hast. SH3 ist ja nichtmehr das jüngste Spiel (Probleme mit 4:3 16:9 etc. usw)...


----------



## Freeak (12. November 2011)

Klar, ich schaue auf jeden fall auch da mal noch vorbei, es gibt einfach massig Mods für.

Hoffe nur das ich mein SH III auf 16:9 bekomme.


----------



## wiley (12. November 2011)

Büddeschön 

Silent Hunter 3 | Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------



## BikeRider (13. November 2011)

Danke euch.
Coole Links.
Ich werde SH³ die Tage mal wieder probieren.


----------



## Wanderer (14. Januar 2012)

Im Forum 9te UFlotille gibt es auch genaue Beschreibungen diverser Mods: klick


----------

